# Leaking bucket cylinders Kubota La 400 loader



## yuke (Apr 19, 2019)

I have 2 cylinders on my bucket leaking they are for the up down movement I think the ones for curling the bucket are the same. Any one know what seal kit I need and a reasonable price? I think there are 5 o-rings in there.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning yuke.

See item #070 on attached parts diagram for boom cylinders. Seal kit, P/N 75540-63400, $23. Same P/N both sides. 









Kubota LA400 (FRONT LOADER) Parts


Kubota LA400 (FRONT LOADER) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

See item #070 on attached parts diagram for bucket cylinders. Seal kit, P/N 75540-64400, $21. Same P/N both sides. 









Kubota LA400 (FRONT LOADER) Parts


Kubota LA400 (FRONT LOADER) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## yuke (Apr 19, 2019)

BigT said:


> Good Morning yuke.
> 
> See item #070 on attached parts diagram for boom cylinders. Seal kit, P/N 75540-63400, $23. Same P/N both sides.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Big T I went to the site and ordered 2 hoist kits which I think differ from the bucket kits as they are a couple bucks cheaper. I thought the price was reasonable but the $15 shipping cost threw me a little but they are shipping tomorrow so maybe I can get this installed as I need the tractor to plow some snow. Thanks again for your help T.


----------



## Old Graybeard (1 mo ago)

I get mine on Amazon Free shipping with prime membership and free return shipping if they're not the right ones. Mine were the bucket seals think it was 45$ or so.


----------



## yuke (Apr 19, 2019)

Old Graybeard said:


> I get mine on Amazon Free shipping with prime membership and free return shipping if they're not the right ones. Mine were the bucket seals think it was 45$ or so.


Thanx for reply greybeard sounds like I could save on the $15 s+h fee as my wife has prime. I imagine if you measured each one of them and knew exact sizes you could even get them cheaper. I am still waiting to get mine and put them in.


----------



## Old Graybeard (1 mo ago)

On my kubota the are the same size, they actually sell a tool for compressing and installing the scrapers etc. Pretty expensive though - 60/70 $ - I just used a big hose clamp after getting them all on and squeezed the scraper down for a few hrs and it went right in the cylinder. You can check on U tube and see a few options.


----------

